# أريد محل في ش الجيش يكون أمين وثقة وخامات جيدة



## mostaghfer (21 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام وفقكم الله جميعا لكل خير
أبحث عن محل يكون ثقة وأمين لاشتري منه الخامات خوفا من الغش والتدليس
الخامات التي سأشتريها لعمل تركيبة الاخ المهدي لازالة الدهون من الملابس والافران
اتنى مساعدتي*


----------



## mostaghfer (22 يونيو 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة افادتي ولو في حد قريب من الجيزة غير شارع الجيش تخبروني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fm2002 (15 يوليو 2012)

*عليك بالزهور*



mostaghfer قال:


> اتمنى من الاخوة افادتي ولو في حد قريب من الجيزة غير شارع الجيش تخبروني وجزاكم الله خيرا



أخي محلات الزهور منتجاتها جيدة وهي قريبة منك في بولاق ... اكتب اسمها في جوجل وخذ العنوان ورقم التلفون وهي أفضل بكثير جدًا من محلات شارع الجيش التي أصبح الغش الطابع الغالب على معظم محلاتها سواء في المنتج أو الميزان ... جرب ولن تندم وتقبل تحياتي.


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

فين محل الزهور ده


----------



## ساجدة للرحمن (17 ديسمبر 2012)

فى محل اسمه منظفات التقوى فى باب الشعرية 
حاجته اللهم بارك وبيتقى الله 
ومش مغشوشة خالص


----------



## 1298555 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

محل *نيرول* فى شارع الجيش امام التوحيد والنور محطة مترو الجيش
بضاعة جديدة وغير مغشوشة عن تجربة وممكن يفيدك فى اي تركيبة


----------



## xspeeder (19 ديسمبر 2012)

هل هناك يبااع كلوريد الالومنيوم ؟؟


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

علي ضمانتي المحل اسمه الوسيطه مكان محترم وشغل بما يرضي الله 
ومحلات الزهور اللي قالك عليها اخونا fm2002 ناس محترمه بس في العبوات صابون سائل اكياس مساحيق وهكذا 
اما خامات التصنيع فعليك بشارع الجيش ( الوسيطه)


----------



## ahmed elalfy (11 مارس 2015)

نيرول له اسمه وسمعته


----------

